# How to make Mchadi (Georgian Corn Bread)



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey guys , if you will be interested I show how to make a Georgian traditional corn bread , only thing missing is you have to fry it in some kind of oil or butter or you can also bake it in oven without anything just make sure to add some salt , doesn't matter how you make it. Hope you like it


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good instructional film, one of the best I've seen. Good use of music. Are you making these films by yourself? I notice all the camera shots are on tripods. It's got to be a lot of work. Thank you so much.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Good instructional film, one of the best I've seen. Are you making these films by yourself? I notice all the camera shots are on tripods. It's got to be a lot of work. Thank you so much.


Thank you so much for such good words ! Yeah I am alone in all of my films , I don't have friends who like to go in the wild just for fun , it sure is a lot of work , it's really hard but I try to do my best , I like making videos and sharing them to others. I am the first bushcrafter in my country so its nice to hear opinions from experienced ones , I learn a lot that way. And as time goes I see that I get more and more addicted to the woods.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm curious. What kind of cheese?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I'm curious. What kind of cheese?


any kind ! But trust me it is best with sulguni.

from wikipedia
"Sulguni is a brined Georgian cheese from the Samegrelo region. It has a sour, moderately salty flavor, a dimpled texture, and an elastic consistency; these attributes are the result of the process used, as is the source of its moniker "pickle cheese". Its color ranges from white to pale yellow. Sulguni is often deep-fried, which masks its odor. It is often served in wedges."


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Very nice thank you kindly.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Great video! Makes me want to go camping now that its nice outside.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yu may use oil ,or butter or any other product. Nothing makes cornbread like Lard. Something about lard just makes the best cornbread


----------



## Gridrebel (Mar 31, 2016)

Since Farmers cheese is so easy to make, I wonder if you could hack the Sulguni with these instructions I found on the net:



> To make Sulguni, you will need salt-free, soft cheese. Start by cutting it into 1-2cm thick slices.
> Heat water in a large pot to 80-90oC - almost to the point of boiling, but do don't let it boil. Lower the flame to the minimum.
> Throw slices of cheese in and start stirring with a wooden spoon in one direction. When the cheese becomes completely soft and stretchy, take the pot off the flame. Use a spoon to remove the cheese from the pot and stack the slices on top of each other in layers, shaping them so that they end up looking roughly round. After making a nice round stack, put the cheese kebbuck into cold water for 10-15 minutes, then put it on a grate to let extra liquid drain away. After that, the cheese is fit for consumption. You can sprinkle some salt on it of you want to. You can also brine it, allowing long-term storage.


I think I'll try it using lemon juice and vinegar with salt to brine for a day or so. The corn bread is pretty basic biscuits in a pan. I imagine pretty crisp? You'd need a good soup to sop those biscuits in.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Funny!..He's using an old US ARMY Mess kit...Over here we buy old Georgian Mess kits LOL!

Great Video and cornbread looks fantastic! I used to pretty much live in the forest when I was a kid during summer school break...never had a problem with fire no matter how wet....Would always wind up warm and dry!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good video, got me wanting to make cornbread now.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks you guys so much ! Yours words inspire me.
When I hear such good things towards me I get motivated to go and shoot more videos


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your video I liked it, but you basically made a Hoe Cake been around in the US since the discovery of corn. It is a simple variation of corn bread, similar to corn pone and ashcakes. Made of corn meal, water and salt, and originally cooked on the flat of a hoe over an open fire, hence the name. 

With that said I really liked your video, got a lot more out of the way you made fire in wet conditions. PROPS!

CT.

Added; Since your Georgian, “Props” means Proper Respect, because you earned it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Your English seems to be improving with each video. Keep up the good work buddy. Thanks for posting these survival vids. Well done!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you guys !



Arklatex said:


> Your English seems to be improving with each video. Keep up the good work buddy. Thanks for posting these survival vids. Well done!


Yeah I see the same after every video I get better , but the fact is that I am learning english from 5 years and after that in school and now in university every year I still learn english , I just dont do much talking and you know how good it is to actually talk to someone , you get better and better in that language


----------

